# Conseil futur achat



## maxime_br (21 Janvier 2016)

Salut à tous 

Je vous explique [emoji6] 

Je vis en Belgique et une personne veut me revendre un iPhone neuf toujours sous blister 

Mais, il l'a acheté avec une promotions d'un opérateur, ( il le paye 29 € et puis un abonnement de 50€ pendant 24moi à payer) 

Lui, me fait un bon prix, se n'est pas ça le problème 

Je me pose La question 
Si lui, ne paye pas sont abonnement téléphonique 

L'opérateur, peut il, bloqué l'iphone ?  

Je précise que l'iphone, n'est pas bloquer sur un unique operateurs 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée 

Merci [emoji6]


----------



## maxime_br (21 Janvier 2016)

Personne ?  

Il n'y a vraiment personne qui vient de Belgique


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Vous voulez payer tous les mois le forfait a cette personne ?


----------



## maxime_br (22 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous voulez payer tous les mois le forfait a cette personne ?



Merci pour ta réponse Jura39 
Non 

Lui a acheter l'iphone 29€ avec un abonnement téléphonique 

Il me revend cette iPhone 

Mais, j'ai peur que, si il ne paye pas son abonnement, l'opérateur bloque l'iphone


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

Fait lui faire un certificat de vente , cela te couvre , et des que ta as fait ton achat écrit  une lettre a l'opérateur pour le prévenir de cette transaction


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Janvier 2016)

Aucune chance, aucun rapport entre le téléphone et l'abonnement... Si il ne paie pas son abonnement, l'opérateur l'attaquera en justice pour obtenir le reste du mais ne pourra en aucun cas bloquer l'iPhone...


----------



## maxime_br (24 Janvier 2016)

OK 

Merci à vous deux " Jura39 et Moumou92 

Finalement je n'ai pas acheter cette iPhone 
Comme je n'avais pas u de réponse, dans le doute, j'ai refusé


----------



## samised (13 Février 2016)

Je me permet, l'opérateur peut si facture impayé bloqué l'iPhone ou du moin le blacklisté donc cela pourra te faire une jolie iPod, et concernant le certificat de vente cela n'a pas de valeur juridique (je parle en connaissance de cause) donc à part aller le changer immédiatement chez Apple pour en avoir un autre avec un nouvel IMEI sinon vous prenez un risque


----------



## maxime_br (16 Février 2016)

samised a dit:


> Je me permet, l'opérateur peut si facture impayé bloqué l'iPhone ou du moin le blacklisté donc cela pourra te faire une jolie iPod, et concernant le certificat de vente cela n'a pas de valeur juridique (je parle en connaissance de cause) donc à part aller le changer immédiatement chez Apple pour en avoir un autre avec un nouvel IMEI sinon vous prenez un risque


Samised, un grand merci pour ton explication 

J'aurais aux moins, apri quelques choses


----------

